# Meriwether co. 2009



## deersled (Oct 9, 2009)

that other thread was too long. lets start a new one for this year. I'll go first........slow!


----------



## Hardy (Oct 9, 2009)

Just got back from Meriwether...Hunted two days and saw no deer. We don't expect much this year and I suspect the deer population is the lowest it has been in the 15 years I have hunted the same land. But then again, we have slow years from time to time and this may just be a slow year


----------



## S Adams (Oct 12, 2009)

Anyone going this weekend?


----------



## redneckcamo (Oct 12, 2009)

thanx deersled !

we needed a new thread !


----------



## DCHunter (Oct 12, 2009)

We're SLOW too next door to ya'll. Is there just too much food for them to choose from and they're not having to move far? Maybe it'll be a good rut.


----------



## S Adams (Oct 15, 2009)

Just want to wish everybody good luck this weekend!


----------



## meriwether john (Oct 16, 2009)

soo much food where do you hunt? thickest stuff possible?  acorns? foodplots?  cutover? i think i will try select cut near thick planted pines between a couple of plots.(morning hunt trying to catch the old boy on his way to a nap.) going to a wedding the afternoon so i will miss out on this best hunting of the day. i think the pattern is still more movement in the latter part of the day.


----------



## DUKE (Oct 20, 2009)

We took 4 does sat, 3 in the am 1 pm on our club.The one I shot was at 8 am eating whiteoaks my buddy shot his at 11 eating wateroaks.


----------



## THETRUTH (Oct 24, 2009)

me and my brother have took 3 does eating on whiteoaks


----------



## DUKE (Oct 26, 2009)

Hunted sat pm and sun am  24\25th. I saw nothing sat pm but 1 of the guys took a nice 9 point sat at 5:00 pm his neck was big and hocks are turning the buck was cruising.Sun saw 3 yearlings feeding on whiteoaks.Found alot of fresh rubs that were done last week,I think next weekend should be good.


----------



## pixley7 (Oct 27, 2009)

Im headed down for a long weekend.  Hows it looking? Things startin to heat up down there?


----------



## meriwether john (Oct 27, 2009)

one of the signs i watch for is deer laying on the roadside especially the horned ones. have seen six in the last week 2 with antlers. also several of our guys have reported bucks semi chasing and i have noticed more rubs and small scrapes showing up as well. the pre-rut is in full swing. we have taken a 13 and a 9 since the gun opener. pixley you should give the rattling and grunting a try--the time may be right.


----------



## pixley7 (Oct 27, 2009)

Thanks John... I've got the fever BAD! all I can think about is sittin in a tree and playing with my new rattle!  I’ll be spending 9 of the next 12 days down there starting Wednesday, and it can’t get here quick enough!


----------



## THETRUTH (Oct 29, 2009)

ill be there sat. seein if i can make somethin happen


----------



## Meriwether_Stalker22 (Oct 29, 2009)

I am all fired up......passed a 120-130 class weekend before last.  We are getting close boys.......as Lorainna Bobbit said.....it wont be long now.......I am ready for chasing to begin....good luck guys


----------



## brinkf350 (Oct 30, 2009)

Buck activity definately picking up. Grunting following. and lots of rubs and scrapes around. It's fixin be on like donkey kong!


----------



## pixley7 (Oct 31, 2009)

decided to take the morning off, rain has gotten to me (sniffels). Sat in the stand for a total of 11  hours only taking a lunch break yesterday.  I sat within a 100 yards of 4 fresh rubs and a scrape.  Found a track measuring 3 inches in one of the scrapes.  I rattled, and grunted a good bit and got some bucks gruntin back at me but otherwise I didnt see anything.  I think the gusty winds kept them bedded for most of the day.  Rain supposed to be rollin out of here shortly and tomorrow Am is supposed to get down into the high 30s.  Maybe the chill movin in will make em a little more curious.


----------



## THETRUTH (Oct 31, 2009)

seen 3 does this mornin before the bottom fell out and soaked me there is fresh scrapes everywhere


----------



## S Adams (Nov 1, 2009)

Well anybody have any luck this weekend?


----------



## HunterK (Nov 3, 2009)

meriwether john said:


> one of the signs i watch for is deer laying on the roadside especially the horned ones. have seen six in the last week 2 with antlers. also several of our guys have reported bucks semi chasing and i have noticed more rubs and small scrapes showing up as well. the pre-rut is in full swing. we have taken a 13 and a 9 since the gun opener. pixley you should give the rattling and grunting a try--the time may be right.


John, We're not seeing anything on our lease, not rut activity at all, it's really weird, we should be on the backside of our property in full force this weekend, we'll get through there as quietly and quickly as we can so as not to disturb you guys. Good luck.


----------



## meriwether john (Nov 3, 2009)

HunterK said:


> John, We're not seeing anything on our lease, not rut activity at all, it's really weird, we should be on the backside of our property in full force this weekend, we'll get through there as quietly and quickly as we can so as not to disturb you guys. Good luck.



lots of chasing on ours--running tracks everywhere i've been--granted i have missed a goodly bit of time with other stuff going on. we had a 9pt. this week that had a 230lb. live weight. he was hard on  a doe. he paused long enough to get lead poisoning. it turned out to be fatal.
fresh rubs and scrapes---young bucks have been trailing for a couple weeks now. several guys report seeing agressive bucks


----------



## S Adams (Nov 3, 2009)

*Meriwether co.*

Sounds like i need to be in the woods all weekend?


----------



## HunterK (Nov 4, 2009)

meriwether john said:


> lots of chasing on ours--running tracks everywhere i've been--granted i have missed a goodly bit of time with other stuff going on. we had a 9pt. this week that had a 230lb. live weight. he was hard on  a doe. he paused long enough to get lead poisoning. it turned out to be fatal.
> fresh rubs and scrapes---young bucks have been trailing for a couple weeks now. several guys report seeing agressive bucks


that's good news, maybe we're just in the wrong places at the wrong times, some of our guys are taking vacation starting this weekend through the 15th, we'll see what happens, have a good one.


----------



## Stingray23 (Nov 4, 2009)

Pre-rut seems to be winding down now, the scrapes which were being hit nightly have slowed up some. My son watched a good 8 ptr come in grunting and zig-zagging with his nose to the ground soon after a few does came through. They seem to be cruising good now and this weekend should be a good one. I'll be in the woods most of next week.


----------



## rshunter (Nov 8, 2009)

*Nov. 5th @1145*

Just came by cruising , stopped at 12 yards, I had a wedding to get to in Nashville, so let him have it. Mature buck, blessed morning. His hocks were wet, but not black and rank.


----------



## HunterK (Nov 8, 2009)

Deer everywhere all of the sudden, 8 hunters have seen more than 40 deer this weekend.....WOW


----------



## Turkeymaster22 (Nov 9, 2009)

Monday 11/9
  Seen a 150 class ten pt and a 6pt running a doe wide open! Can you say R.U.T.! could not get a shot. im sick about it, but praying for 1 more chance!!!!


----------



## DUKE (Nov 10, 2009)

took this buck thursday at 7:15am he came to the scent pads i had just put out.the wind has blowing back into a bedding area. His neck was huge his hocks were black and dripping down the back of his leggs were stained down to his hoofs.
The rest of the weekend was dead. We had about 10 guys in camp and there were very few deer  seen the rest of the weekend. I dont know what happned i thought we would have deer chaseing and grunting. But very little deer movement during the day.


----------



## S Adams (Nov 10, 2009)

Turkeymaster22 said:


> Monday 11/9
> Seen a 150 class ten pt and a 6pt running a doe wide open! Can you say R.U.T.! could not get a shot. im sick about it, but praying for 1 more chance!!!!



We seen alot of small bucks running does,maybe this weekend the BIG BOYS will be out?


----------



## Turkeymaster22 (Nov 13, 2009)

They are moving like crazy, been seeing most running does around 4:00pm and 5:15pm. Seen them running does on wed, thurs, and im sure this weekend will be good


----------



## meriwether john (Nov 16, 2009)

was covered up saturday morning--only saw 1 doe in the afternoon.  heard and saw grunts bleats and snorts from 8am to 11am. no feeding activity observed except for the lone doe that afternoon.


----------



## THETRUTH (Nov 16, 2009)

didnt see any bucks runnin does but i did see 6 does and a spike saturday mornin


----------



## Stingray23 (Nov 16, 2009)

Rut has peaked according to Randy at the "Venison Shop" Saw ZERO rut activity this year, just like last year. My neighbors 14 food plots has a lot to do with this. Hunted from last Thursday til this morning and saw a total of 1 deer. Very discouraging.


----------



## kevina (Nov 17, 2009)

I hunted Saturday, 11-14-09, morning from 6am till noon and it was crazy. I saw 5 different Does come out of thick pines at different times and trot accoss our field to the hard woods. I also saw 10 different bucks. Some were right on there trails and others were up to an hour behind, but nose down and taking there same path. No shooters out of the 10 bucks, but a great hunt none the less. I enjoyed a beautiful sunrise and then saw my first deer at 7:40am and the last at 11:25am. It was great and a hunt I will always remember. I was unable to hunt the afternoon.

Good luck guys.


----------



## Jranger (Nov 17, 2009)

I have not seen any signs of the rut yet. The deer are just beginning to lay down scrapes on our place. We are right on the line by Hogansville though. There has been one buck seen running a doe on our 1400 acres. All the other deer are still bunched up for the most part. We may see 5 doe together or small a couple of juvenile bucks bucks together, kind of strange. The one buck that was killed this past weekend was just starting to get his hocks messy... Maybe it will happen this week?


----------



## DUKE (Nov 18, 2009)

Hunted 14th -15th saw 3 deer all weekend no chaseing scrapes aer still being worked.One of the guys killed a nice 10 sat am .


----------



## HunterK (Nov 18, 2009)

Saw deer like crazy right up until Ida came through after that it just flat out shut down, only one deer seen since, a nice 6 ptr, 8 hunters on 245 acres saw more than 50 deer in 5 days and then nothing, like someone turn off a switch.


----------



## Meriwether_Stalker22 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Greenville Club*

We had a real good last weekend, some chase seens.  Not as good as the usual rut I have seen in the past.  We have taken a couple of decent bucks, but nothing goliath ......we too have basically shut down since Saturday....


----------



## SCPO (Nov 22, 2009)

got a nice 8pt wed afternoon at 4:30. he had his nose to ground and looked up at me about 10 seconds to late. first deer i've seen this year except on roads. last year saw deer just about every day in food plot. this one was in pines.


----------



## kevina (Nov 22, 2009)

Hunted a field yesterday morning 11-21-09 and hit my Primos can and grunted at 6:45am, about 5 minutes later I see a deer trotting toward me down a shooting lane and then cross into the food plot. When it got light enough, I saw that it was a small buck. He fed and cruised around the food plot then eventually left after about 30 minutes. At about 8:20am I spot 2 does on the edge of a clear cut browsing on privet. I watch them for about 30 minutes before they disappear into the clear cut. No bucks following them.

The afternoon hunt I had 3 does come out of the clear cut and browse around before coming across the field and passing 20 yards from the stand and entered the tall pines behind me. No bucks followed these does either. I am thinking all of our does have bred and the rut has ended


----------



## Dacula Deer Hunter (Nov 22, 2009)

Buddy and mine hunted yesterday till 11:30am and neither saw a deer. It's been SLOW all season for us and this property has always been a great hunting hole. We've seen a few too small to take and let them go, but no large does or big bucks. 

Strange to say the least this year.


----------



## THETRUTH (Nov 22, 2009)

where i hunt there still makin scrapes and rubbin trees i havent seen any chasin yet but i couldve missed it


----------



## Stingray23 (Nov 22, 2009)

Zero deer again this weekend! Our lease is in the Stovall area of Meriwether and it has been bad again this year. We've seen NO rut activity at all.


----------



## mbhall (Nov 25, 2009)

*Stovall*

We also hunt the Stovall area of Meriwether and haven't seen any rut activity.  The good bucks that we have seen were just browsing.  
Maybe things will get going here over the holiday.  It has been a very weird year.


----------



## FireFighter101 (Nov 25, 2009)

We hunt near Greenville and had deer chasing hard on the weekend of the 7th(saw 30+ deer in three hunts: 2 mature bucks and several smaller bucks: spikes - 8 pointers). Saw some chasing on the following week, and it has been completely dead since then.


----------



## rshunter (Nov 26, 2009)

Saw 19 yesterday AM. Bucks chasing everywhere. Both LARGE and Small. I'm just north of Odessadale off Keith and Wilbur Keith. Get out there it is wide open.


----------



## THETRUTH (Nov 26, 2009)

ill be there friday mornin like to see some chasin


----------



## kevina (Nov 29, 2009)

We had a member shoot a 9pt that came into the clover field by itself to feed yesterday aftenoon. I hunted a different field and did not see anything.


----------



## Jranger (Nov 29, 2009)

Saw bucks chasing hardcore from Weds thru Saturday and I'm sure it's happening still today. They are wide open up near Luthersville/Hogansville area.


----------



## DUKE (Nov 30, 2009)

Hunted 23-24th scrapes are not being worked.I have not seen any chaseing all year.Tuesday evening at 5 pm had a solid 9 point come through an oak flat with his nose on the ground,next he was on the ground.Hocks were black and I could smell him before I got to him.
I had my 5 year son with me we were hunting out of a ground blind.


----------



## rshunter (Dec 2, 2009)

Nice Buck.. bet the boy loved it!


----------



## Dacula Deer Hunter (Dec 3, 2009)

Heading down in the morning. Anyone have any updated info? Deer chasing, etc?


----------



## S Adams (Dec 3, 2009)

Dacula Deer Hunter said:


> Heading down in the morning. Anyone have any updated info? Deer chasing, etc?



No one have any info?


----------



## mbhall (Dec 4, 2009)

*update.*

I have seen activity in Meriwether this week.  Shot this deer over the weekend and he was swollen up and following a few minutes behind a doe.  It has been a very weird rut down there this year.
Some of the guys that I hunt with have also seen some chasing in the past few days.  This buck was shot at 12:06 pm and I passed up a decent 8 pointer a couple of days ago at 1:45 pm.  Try hanging in there as late as you can.
Hope this helps.
We are in the Stovall Road area near the Troup line.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Dec 4, 2009)

Looks like some nice ones were taken so far, but did not see that 207-inch buck posted yet.


----------



## mbhall (Dec 4, 2009)

*207*

I didn't hear about the 207 inch buck.  Where was that deer taken at?
I heard about a big 190+ inch buck taken in Upson Co. near Big Lazer Creek.  A friend told me that a woman shot it in the past few days.  I can only assume that it is the deer on the Upson County hunting update.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Dec 5, 2009)

Naw, it's not the same BC 196 inch buck from Upson Cty. in the forum's deer hunting section. Here's the BC 207" buck photo from Meriwether County which I sent congrats to the hunter in the thread before the owner of it removed it, but someone else posted in another forum deer hunting thread.


----------



## S Adams (Dec 7, 2009)

This past weekend hunt,Fri i seen 4 does and one buck to dark to see how big,sat 13 does and 3 bucks and the two four pointer went to fightin and then went to eattin.


----------



## S Adams (Dec 15, 2009)

This weekend we seen more deer then ever and just think i almost didnt go!


----------



## thomasa (Dec 16, 2009)

I'm going to my cousins club this weekend, anyone have any advise of to where to hunt, Anyone have any updates, 2nd rut any time soon?


----------



## thomasa (Dec 17, 2009)

Leaving out in couple hours. Good luck to all........


----------



## S Adams (Dec 17, 2009)

thomasa said:


> Leaving out in couple hours. Good luck to all........



Good luck!


----------



## kevina (Dec 18, 2009)

I hunted a clover plot Wednesday, 12-16-09 afternoon, and saw 7 different bucks, 6 which came in and fed and the other stayed tight on the edge of the short pines. 1 of the bucks may have been a shooter, but he came out too late to be sure. The 5 other smaller bucks all fed together and sparred with each other quiet a bit. Definitely another great hunt IMO.


----------



## thomasa (Dec 19, 2009)

Had good time at cousins seen lots of does and one smaller buck, all during saturday hunt, morning hunted over clear cut and evening in some planted pines, but none on friday morning(wet and rainy) and friday evening(had to take a yote out). All does had nice size bodies just couldn't close the deal. Anyways meriwether is a good place to see good size deer. Hope everyone has a good time this weekend. Thanks to all. Thanks to my cousin for taking me down there.


----------



## kevina (Dec 20, 2009)

I hunted a creek bottom this morning, and did not see anything. I will give a clover field a shot this afternoon.


----------



## S Adams (Dec 20, 2009)

seen alot of does and killed a 290lb hog this weekend.


----------



## kevina (Dec 21, 2009)

kevina said:


> I hunted a creek bottom this morning, and did not see anything. I will give a clover field a shot this afternoon.



I saw 2 spikes in the clover field yesterday afternoon, and another members son shot his first deer in another field. It would have been an 8pt, but its right side was broke off leaving only the main beam and the right brow tine.


----------



## dwrahc (Dec 21, 2009)

Three of us hunted all weekend and only saw one small 50 lb. doe.


----------



## kevina (Dec 22, 2009)

If I can get out of the office early Wednesday, I may slip over to the camp for an afternoon hunt. Might be a good time with the rain and front coming in Wednesday night / Thursday morning.


----------



## kevina (Dec 26, 2009)

I am going to try and hunt tomorrow morning and evening. It could be my last chance for this season.


----------



## kevina (Dec 27, 2009)

kevina said:


> I am going to try and hunt tomorrow morning and evening. It could be my last chance for this season.




I am glad I went

Today was a strange late December hunt. This morning at about 7:35am, a very small doe comes running out of a woodlot and into the field I was hunting. She was about 300-400 yards out. She was trotting and looking back. About 3 minutes later a small buck comes running out and follows the does trail. At about 9:45am, another small buck crosses the field and enters the short thick pines. At about 10:00am another small doe 75lbs I am guessing comes running out of the same woodlot as the earlier doe, but this one has a small buck on her tail in hot persuit. They both enter the short thick pines, but on the edge where I can see them. The doe then comes busting out with the small buck on her tail, when all of a sudden a different buck shoots out of the pines and gives chase as well. I then sat until noon, but there was no more action. I decide to go back to the same stand this afternoon, and placed some Tinks out so the wind would blow it into the thick short pines. I used my Primos can  and True Talker Grunt periodically, but the action was slow. At about 5:35pm I see the buck below exit the same woodlot as the does did earlier in the day, but he came out much closer. I got a good look at him and then dropped the hammer. I believe this is the deer one of our members shot at during bow season, as there was a small wound on the rear spine. This year is definitely my best deer season ever

Definitely a strange late December hunt for Meriwether, but I guess anything is possible.

Excuse the picture quality. They were taken with a phone and flashlight.


----------

